# Waterfowl jacket suggestions



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

KLR said:


> On my second Columbia Quad Parka- wore the first one 10 seasons and I still wear it Ice Fishing- just got tired of the old WWII brown camo, but I see that is in style again. Been wearing the second one since 2003- still as good as the day I bought it.


Yep ! Me too, I still wear it every year, WW11 camo or not, it keeps me warm, if I can find something for my feet I'll be golden. Health thing !.....


----------

